# Scared the crap out of him



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Last night at about 2am a box fell in our bedroom closet. Odin was fast asleep on his dog bed about 2 feet from the closet. The noise scared the crap out of him; literally. He expresses his anal glands, or should I say shot them half way across the room. I didn't even know it was possible. He got it everywhere, on his bed, our bed skirt and a dresser over 6 feet away. There was my husband and I trying not to puke cleaning this **** of a mess. It's like our dog was a skunk... A night I hope to never live again!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Kristen -
I know it's not funny, but I can't stop laughing - the way you described the incident is priceless!
Hoping all three of you are OK this morning!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh..no! I'm sorry...poor little Odin. I cant quit laughing though....sorry. ;D

Lincoln is has done similar but not quite that extreme! You poor guys.... lol


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear, but you just had me in stitches on the floor. I can only imagine the sight.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We're laughing about it today now that everything's cleaned up, and our room doesnt smell like fishy dog butt anymore!


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I'm totally laughing. Need this right now more than ever.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

How funny is that - you have no idea the image your story made in my mind.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Too funny. 
Just think, now you won't have to pay to have them expressed. Your dog is saving you money ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my drink has just come through my nostrils ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

This story did make me laugh, the boys are sat looking at me like I'm a nutter. Don't think I will explain this one to them 
The smell must have been awful


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

The anal gland opening happened to me ........well it was the dog a few months ago, I had cycled in from work but came in the kitchen door with cycle helmet on Darcy screamed and ran through to the lounge, but she had sprayed something nasty and smelly up the white kitchen units prior to running away...


----------

